# Aquarium Water Heater



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

:-| Okay so a few days ago I ended up getting sick. So I asked my dad to pick up an aquarium heater for me at the pet store. The heater he bought is called Temp Tec preset miniature aquarium heater. Problem is I don't know how hot it gets. It doesn't say anything about the temperature it reaches. My question is have you ever used a Temp Tec water heater? Did it work okay for a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Gnome507 said:


> :-| Okay so a few days ago I ended up getting sick. So I asked my dad to pick up an aquarium heater for me at the pet store. The heater he bought is called Temp Tec preset miniature aquarium heater. Problem is I don't know how hot it gets. It doesn't say anything about the temperature it reaches. My question is have you ever used a Temp Tec water heater? Did it work okay for a 5 gallon tank?



Preset heaters tend to be set to just a couple of degrees above the room tempriture.

I wouldnt trust them int erms of accurately keeping a a steady constant tempritrue


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

It helps to have a thermometer in your tank as well. My heater is an adjustable one, but I have a separate thermometer in the water so I know.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Agreed. Grab a thermometer. The suction cup ones that stay in the tank are only a few dollars. Keeping the temperature stable and steady is rather important.

I haven't used any pre-set heaters, but....shouldn't it tell you which temp it is pre set to? On the box or something even?


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

I haven't used any pre-set heaters, but....shouldn't it tell you which temp it is pre set to? On the box or something even?[/quote]

I was looking all over the box but it says nothing about the temperature. Guess I'll hook up my fishes tank today and see if it gets the tank to the right temp.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

My experience with preset heaters.. max temp is between 76~78 degrees and every one I have owned has always stated that the most it keep up with is 7 degrees plus or minus of that range. If the ambient temp in your house is 68 degrees because you like it to be ice station zero then that unit will at best make 75.. 68 + 7 = 75. Taking into consideration it can be cooler in your house at night then the temp can sway up and down and that may stress poor fishy out. That leaves me with adjustable heaters. While not perfect by any means, they tend to control the temperature better for me. I have a digital and glass that I use to adjust and monitor my tanks with. I keep them around 80 for the most part.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

In my experience adjustable heaters are the only ones that have ever worked properly.


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah I think I'm going to order one online. Lol I've began testing the heater and it's given out on me already


----------

